# WARCRAFT Arrives on Digital HD 9/13 and 4k Ultra HD, Blu-ray 3D, Blu-ray, DVD, and On Demand 9/27



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> EARNING OVER $400 MILLION AT THE GLOBAL BOX OFFICE AND BASED ON ONE OF THE MOST POPULAR GAME UNIVERSES OF ALL TIME
> 
> *WARCRAFT *
> 
> ...


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

While I didn't catch this movie in the theaters, I did play "warcraft" and subsequent "warcraft" games a lot and I mean a lot to the point that I was addicted to playing it so much so that I just had to stop cold turkey.. Really. Anyways, for the movie, I will check it out as a rental.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I burned through so many hours of those games it's not even funny. the nice thing is the movie is based off of the old Warcraft and Warcraft II lore vs. the newer lore from the MMORPG


----------

